# Pixmedic's Photo Contest. Episode VI, Return of the Theme.



## pixmedic

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!
*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me, and was approved by administration.*




 

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based primarily on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot. 
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our business of ferrets) will decide on a winner.

As usual, this months prize will be a $50 visa gift card. 


 

This months theme is....
Service 

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the contest will run until the end of August.
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## tirediron

As always Jason, thank-you and Missus 'Stache for your generosity!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh, I am excited for the prospects we will see for this one. I anticipate there will be some touching and meaningful photos! Thank _you_ @pixmedic  for the service you are giving in this contest! You are truly a very generous and selfless member


----------



## pixmedic

monday bump!


----------



## pixmedic

Clock is ticking!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg

Great theme!  Looking forward to this one.


----------



## pixmedic

Bump

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Bump.
Almost at the halfway mark now. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

wow. halfway through the month and not a single entry yet?

has interest in the contest fizzled out?
is the theme too difficult?
is $50 and a TPF mug not enough anymore after the last contests $100 prize?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I think everyone is holding out until the last minute.


----------



## pixmedic

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think everyone is holding out until the last minute.



im too old for that now. ill have to leave it to the younger crowd.


----------



## pixmedic

Sunday bump!
Not much time left.
Is this a sign that contest interest is waning?
Or is it just me?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

To be honest, this is the first time I seen this thread and I'm on here a lot. Maybe it's the pic and I have become accustomed to it and pass it over without realizing it's another contest? Well now I have to get to work on it.


----------



## Frank F.

I see this thread for the first time and it is day 20 of 31. The theme can be interpreted abstactly and concretely, it can be from the archives and from fresh kills ....

... I will see to come up with something....


----------



## Frank F.

so service. A picture I took for a customer more than 10 years ago:


----------



## pixmedic

Bump.
Only 1 week left!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

K52A0183 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## smoke665

They put their life in peril at all hours of the day or night, serving  without pay or benefits, save the knowledge that those they serve are neighbors in need. The Volunteer Fire Fighter.




IMGP3480-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## chuasam

Eh? I only just noticed this thread. I will put something <space filler for now> when I get home.


----------



## chuasam

When I heard Service...I think Tennis or Volleyball.

Here is a photo from my dad's Citizenship ceremony.


 
we have a piper, two RCMP, a Judge, two Alderman, a Mayor...and I'm not sure who the rest are.


----------



## pixmedic

Less than a week to go!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

He gave his life in service of others.  RIP, Skillet.




DSC_0387.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## JoeW

My submission....Arlington National Cemetery....every Memorial Day, flags are planted at every headstone to honor their service.


----------



## pixmedic

only a few days left


----------



## PhotoriousMe

To serve and protect.......... the peas.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Almost ran me over!! maybe i shouldn't have been laying in the road


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

My submission: A Revolutionary War soldier's grave.


----------



## qmr55

My submission....when I hear service, especially where we are now in a social society, I automatically think of the guys and gals that put their lives on the line daily to service the public in one of the most dangerous jobs in the world.  I have many friends who are police officers and I appreciate everything they do for this great country, knowing its something I could never do. 

Little back story for this photo: I took this while wondering around a park in central Philly, there were 3 or 4 officers hanging out patrolling the park and this guy left the group and went over to a group of younger (probably 8-12 yr olds) kids playing with a soccer ball.  He proceeded to spend 10 or so minutes kicking around the soccer ball with the kids and talking to them about school and all that jazz.  I took this shot as he was walking away from the group of officers.  Just a cool experience!


----------



## pixmedic

aaaaaaaand thats a wrap folks. 
tune in next time. 
same pix time (give or take) same pix channel.


----------



## Peeb

Very slow start, but a fantastic sprint to the finish!  Wonderful entries!!


----------



## JoeW

Peeb said:


> Very slow start, but a fantastic sprint to the finish!  Wonderful entries!!


Sort of like an e-bay auction on valuable camera gear....


----------



## pixmedic

and the winner is...... @smoke665  with his entry: IMGP3480-EDIT




 

congratz @smoke665 !

PM me your name/address so i can get your prize package out this week.


----------



## smoke665

@pixmedic - seriously? I'm really blown away that you picked mine. Thank you so much! PM sent


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> @pixmedic - seriously? I'm really blown away that you picked mine. Thank you so much! PM sent


Congrats, great image. I would have picked that one too.


----------



## smoke665

@jcdeboever thank you for the kind words. I'm in shock LOL


----------



## pixmedic

smoke665 said:


> @pixmedic - seriously? I'm really blown away that you picked mine. Thank you so much! PM sent




Sike.....just kidding!






seriously though...you won man.  gratz!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Definitely deserving. Nice photo!


----------



## limr

Congrats @smoke665 !


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Definitely deserving. Nice photo!





limr said:


> Congrats @smoke665 !



Thanks guys, doesn't happen very often for me.


----------



## qmr55

Congrats smoke!


----------



## JoeW

Congrats--a lovely shot that captures the concept very effectively.


----------



## smoke665

qmr55 said:


> Congrats smoke!





JoeW said:


> Congrats--a lovely shot that captures the concept very effectively.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Frank F.

Nice grey tones


----------



## smoke665

Most days a trip to the mailbox isn't much to get excited about, but not so yesterday. Waiting for me was not only the cash card but a cool TPF mug. Big shout out and thank you to @pixmedic.


----------



## pixmedic

smoke665 said:


> Most days a trip to the mailbox isn't much to get excited about, but not so yesterday. Waiting for me was not only the cash card but a cool TPF mug. Big shout out and thank you to @pixmedic.
> View attachment 146501


Glad it made it before the storm

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------

